# Label Glue?



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

What types of glues are available (and where can I buy them) for affixing labels to jars for retail sales?

I am interested in using the kind of glue that disolves in water so that I can reliquify honey if it crystalizes.

While Pressure Sensitive Adhesive (PSA) will attach to anything, the problem is that I can't get if off and relabel if I place the jars in a hot water bath.


----------



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

Regular Elmer's glue, thinned w/water.


----------

